# Favorite stoner track(s) of all time



## Twist3d (Nov 5, 2007)

hey all! i was just wanderin, whats your favorite track of all time?(like to get stoned to)
mine is Oforia - Adrenalin(vs Onyx) 
and...u think this cd wil b any good!(it has 45 sec samples)im thinkin of gettin it soon maby(also has a cool bud on cover hehe)
Toast3d: High Infinity (CD) - Agitato Records - Psyshop

i also like the track called"sattle battle - on weed" number 7 on this link 
Snap Crackle Drop (CD) - Morning Monster Records - Psyshop

and Audiotec - dj's lovers and creation definately rocks!
just wanting to bring my insiration to u all, maby some may be brought to me! as l love muuuusic!


----------



## joemomma (Nov 5, 2007)

May be a bit cliche but when I'm really baked I love to listen to Pink Floyd's Comfortably Numb.


----------



## Mjollnir (Nov 30, 2007)

Shulman - The Unexpected Visitor, or Friends, lovers & family - 20 camels


----------



## the widowman (Nov 30, 2007)

pink floyd echoes, or any track from pink floyd wish you were here. and any bob marley LIVE!


----------



## Sour T (Dec 3, 2007)

Dazed and Confused


----------



## thegtiguy (Dec 3, 2007)

Classic rock. Period.


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 3, 2007)

much like others here, Pink Floyd. basically anything


----------



## Kassidy (Dec 3, 2007)

hmm there are soooooo many songs, lets start with 
pass me the green - master p
almost any tupac or big deffintly good to blaze too
gratefuldead - touch of grey or uncle johns band or any other gratefuldead
i really like neil young harvest(cd) to blaze too
shit any triple six mafia or project pat
animal liberation orchestra
fuck i really like trey anstatio or phish
buckethead
primus
t-rock
t-en-t
raw reese
willie nelson
....
....
....
almost anything i guess, i listen to a wide varity of music


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 3, 2007)

alice in chains, pink floyd,flaming lips,led zepplin,enya good for sleeping to,everything i guess


----------

